# Kobe and Jim Gray



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Are they an item? They make a cute couple.:laugh:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'm gonna feel stupid asking this, but who's jim gray?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Jim Gray is a reporter for the NBA that goes around having little post interviews with players after games. Does anyone else find him weird for some reason? He just seems strange to me.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

oh...ok


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I thought that Kobe was in a meaningful relationship with his right hand


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

He is kind of weird but the man is doing his job. Ahmad Rashad is the best guy with Charles Barkley to watch on the NBA and Kenny 'The Jet' Smith because they make it funny and everything else.

All the other guys are eh boring.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> He is kind of weird but the man is doing his job. Ahmad Rashad is the best guy with Charles Barkley to watch on the NBA and Kenny 'The Jet' Smith because they make it funny and everything else.
> 
> All the other guys are eh boring.


I can't stand Ahmad Rashad. He makes everything too cartoon-ish. Whenever I see his ugly face on TV I just want to punch it... his face, not the TV. I love my TV too much to do that


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jim Gray is odd, he reminds me of a little turtle without a shell for some reason. People who still find ways to hate on Kobe are pathetic.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Ahmad Rashad has the most annoying voice I've ever heard. It pains me to listen to that guy. Charles, Kenny and EJ are the best guys to watch. I like them because they tell it like it is!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why is that Kabi? Because we want to see what he does without Shaq before we proclaim him God, like the rest of the media?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> Why is that Kabi? Because we want to see what he does without Shaq before we proclaim him God, like the rest of the media?


I personally don't hate Kobe, but I also agree with you that until he can win 6 rings without Shaq, I think we all know who's God...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

You, aswell as I would like to see what Kobe could do without Shaq. No he is not god, I never said he was. Michael Jordan is better than him. Who cares, he imitates Michael Jordan, just because he does that people dislike him. If you dislike a player and want to discuss it on an NBA board, dislike him because you don't like the way he plays. Dislike him because he is a jerk. He may not want to be his own person as much as others and I disagree with that but he is still my favourite player.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't like him because of the way he carries himself.......


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KiDcRaWfOrD *
> I don't like him because of the way he carries himself.......


yep, he carries himself with an arrogance that befits a guy that carries a team. You didn't see Scottie Pippen doing this (though he is a bit of a dumba$$ at times). he knew he was second fiddle. Kobe, it appears, doesn't realise that he is.

I wonder if they cater to his ego in that regard


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

This is a Gray thread? Come on, the guy just does his job and he wasn't even trying to be funny or anything. Do any of you work at the sideline in live before? lol, as a reporter you have to find a way so your questions can last up to few minutes at least... So, stop hating!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> yep, he carries himself with an arrogance that befits a guy that carries a team. You didn't see Scottie Pippen doing this (though he is a bit of a dumba$$ at times). he knew he was second fiddle. Kobe, it appears, doesn't realise that he is.
> ...


He is good enough though. Pippen IMO wasn't as talented as Kobe Bryant and couldn't have led a team by himself. Without Kobe the Lakers would not have won anything. Same as without Shaq. Kobe Bryant is an amazing future Hall Of Famer and he knows it.


----------

